# Full Range Drivers



## hoovie87 (Aug 7, 2010)

Has anyone had any experience with 3" full range drivers or similar size? I have been considering a couple different aluminum full range drivers. What I would like to do is cross them over around 100 to 300Hz depending and use a 5.25" subwoofer to take on the low end down to about 38Hz. I have no experience with full range drivers. I wanted to build a Hi-Fi portable music system. It would be bi amped. 100 watts to the sub and about 10 to each speaker in stereo. But, would these full range driver approach that natural transparent quality I am looking for?

I like this idea because a knob for the sub would be great for ease of build and use just to turn it up and down.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Hi Hoovie,

This website has testing and comments on quite a few 3" drivers. May be helpful for you.

cheers


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Another note, a 5.25" driver wont go anywhere near 40Hz unless you have more than one of them. You would be lucky if it hit 70Hz with any real impact.


----------



## whitey019 (Feb 2, 2013)

I just built a portable box with these. I tuned each chamber to approx 60Hz and it turned out pretty well.

http://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-rs100-8-4-reference-full-range-driver--295-352


----------



## hoovie87 (Aug 7, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Another note, a 5.25" driver wont go anywhere near 40Hz unless you have more than one of them. You would be lucky if it hit 70Hz with any real impact.


I threw the Peerless I was looking at into win isd pro alpha and I can get it down to around 40Hz and output about 100dB. Considering music dynamics/crest factor it's realistically like 75dB across the room. But, would be plenty for what it would be used for. Unless you guys think I just wouldn't be happy with a single 5.25 sub and 50W RMS in a boom box. Maybe two or step up to a single 8" or 10". Im sure I can angle it some way and keep the box smaller.


----------



## hoovie87 (Aug 7, 2010)

whitey019 said:


> I just built a portable box with these. I tuned each chamber to approx 60Hz and it turned out pretty well.
> 
> http://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-rs100-8-4-reference-full-range-driver--295-352


Cool build. Similar to what I want to build. Thanks for sharing. How are the mid and highs as far as realism/quality.


----------



## whitey019 (Feb 2, 2013)

Its pretty flat from 60-20K Hz with slight dip at around 90hz, but overall I am impressed with how it turned out.


----------



## hoovie87 (Aug 7, 2010)

whitey019 said:


> Its pretty flat from 60-20K Hz with slight dip at around 90hz, but overall I am impressed with how it turned out.


That is awesome! Do you happen to have a freq sweep?


----------



## whitey019 (Feb 2, 2013)

I'll have to check. I did it really quick and not in an ideal setting, so I 'm might not have saved it. If I saved it I'll post tomorrow.


----------



## whitey019 (Feb 2, 2013)

Sorry it took so long, but I had to re-run measurements and I had a hard time getting consistent readings in my work/utility room. These are just two separate measurements one with extended treble and one extended bass. I couldn't seem to get an arrangement where I could get both at the same time.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I wouldn't say those drivers reach 60Hz. Looking at that graph your getting down to about 80Hz before your dropping off. As I said above very few if any 6" or less driver is going to give you any usable low end below 70Hz without compromising sound because of distortion.
That said it looks good for a home made boombox do you have a baffle in between to separate the left and right channels?


----------



## hoovie87 (Aug 7, 2010)

whitey019 said:


> Sorry it took so long, but I had to re-run measurements and I had a hard time getting consistent readings in my work/utility room. These are just two separate measurements one with extended treble and one extended bass. I couldn't seem to get an arrangement where I could get both at the same time.


Thats pretty flat!


----------



## whitey019 (Feb 2, 2013)

Yes there are separate chambers for each side.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Great job :T


----------



## hoovie87 (Aug 7, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Great job :T


Agreed great job


----------



## hoovie87 (Aug 7, 2010)

Just wondering is anyone else has done this sort of thing as well? I am now torn between that Dayton and the FE85 Fountek. Which one would you think has better mids and highs? I am planning on a woofer to handle 100Hz and under in addition. Thanks!


----------



## hoovie87 (Aug 7, 2010)

I ended up building some bookshelf iPod type speakers! For then being $6 drivers, they sound great! F3 is at about 67Hz. I used a 3W RMS amp module to power them. Each one went to one of the guys on our sound team. They have a great depth of sound when high quality files are played. A 6dB cut at 2K and they are nearly flat. Check it out!


----------



## hoovie87 (Aug 7, 2010)

hoovie87 said:


> I ended up building some bookshelf iPod type speakers! For then being $6 drivers, they sound great! F3 is at about 67Hz. I used a 3W RMS amp module to power them. Each one went to one of the guys on our sound team. They have a great depth of sound when high quality files are played. A 6dB cut at 6K and they are nearly flat. Check it out!


Hopefully you guys can see the pics. They disappeared after I posted. I check back later.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Very nice!


----------

